# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  xin code ảnh trang web

## incomviet

chào các pro !
em thấy trên trang web http://dacnhantam.com.vn/ có hình ảnh chữ chuyển động ở mục " từ khoá" bên phải rất hay. các pro ai biết code của nó xin gửi về mail : [email protected] cho em xin .
em xin cảm ơn rất nhiều.

----------

